
Nicholas Winton, British stockbroker who saved 669 Jewish children during WWII - rmason
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nicholas_Winton
======
TomMarius
We have a statue of him inside the Prague main railway station. I always tear
up (no hyperbole) when I walk around it, such a brave and great man.

------
tomohawk
Its interesting that the 2008 Nobel Peace Prize was given to President Obama
instead of this man.

